# Best clippers for full body clipping?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alrightey guys! Share your opinions on what you think the best clippers out there are! 
Denny got full body clipped last night, and was awesome about it, and it makes riding so much easier... so I want to keep it up, and buy my own clippers... but the girl who clipped him had no idea what brand hers were. 
I'd like to get a pair, but not have it cost me an arm and a leg... 

Thanks!


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

i have ''King Grid'' clippers that are awsome, but they come from Wyoming so im not sure they would be in canada though, but that is my opinion.
Good Luck.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have a look around.

Here's Denny's new haircut:


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

sweet, thats cool. at least he still has the hair on his legs to keep them warm from the snow


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, he's blanketed to the nines as well


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I would suggest not buying the big old body clippers. They tend to leave nasty tracks and are expensive as well. I use normal small clippers (like you clip muzzles and ears with). They work awesome, and they're small enough to get into those small little awkward areas.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The ones I have are Clipmasters. Great set of clippers and they are pretty good with the noise level. As long as you keep them clean and cool they will last you a long time.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hands down, Double K. Pricey but HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY worth it!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't like the huge Oster ones. They are expensive, load and Hot really quickly even though they are meant for body clipping. They are really hard to maneuver to. The only positive is that they are big so you get done quicker.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

check out the Oster Titan clippers. I use them on my dog. My boyfriend uses them at work, he's a hairstylist and he swears by them.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I recently posted about clippers as well. I was at the Equine affaire this past weekend and made my finial decision after 2 weeks of going back and forth. I went with the Andis Vet, it's a cordless/ or can be used with a cord. and it has 3800 strokes per min with the battery or when it's plugged into the cord it does 4500 stokes per min, by far faster then the large osters. I just had them put the wide T-84 blade on it for me. I'm really excited to give this brand a whirl. I have always had the large heavy osters but new tech. has pushed me in a new direction. Good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Could anyone give me prices with these different models?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The in store price for the Oster Clipmasters was $450.00 with the storage container and cleaning spray and a spare blade. I got it for a fraction of the cost tho (have connections:wink.

The best clippers I have ever used.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I own a pair of Oster Clipmasters but I much prefer my mom's Double Ks. The Double Ks are lighter and less cumbersome because you are not holding the motor in your hand like you do with the Clipmasters. The motor is in a serparate housing on the Double Ks. That also allows you to clip a wet horse which gives you a smoother cut and less prickly hairs flying everywhere. My mom bought her Double Ks on ebay while still under warranty for around $250.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I use Andis for the body and then go back with smaller ones to get the little grooves and the face.

Personally I would recommend them. They're light weight and they keep themselves pretty cool. But they can be pretty pricey. Honestly though I love mine. They did the job super fast and there was none of this going over the same section over and over again.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree that Oster Clipmasters are the best way to go for heavy duty clipping. They're very powerful and do a great job... but they are larger, heavier, thus harder to use. I disagree with an above post I would NOT use smaller whisker clippers to do a body clip! They are not made for that kind work. Clipper marks are made from not keeping consistant pressure, dull blades, or not having a powerful enough motor. Not the size of the clipper. CoolLube and periodic oiling helps keep them cool. But if you end up getting Clipmasters you really need a smaller pair as well for small areas and trims. If you just want to get one pair I would highly suggest Oster PowerPro Ultras. They are my alltime favorite kind. Powerful enough to do a heavy duty job, but small enough so they're very easy to use. You can get them for around $200 (cordless) which comes with a little suitcase, 2 batteries, a charging stand, etc.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

I would definitely have to say that Andis HC's are one of the best heavy duty body clippers out there. I now won't use anything other then the Andis clippers - I traded in my smaller trimmers for a smaller Andis clipper for trimming and even traded in my dog clippers for Andis ones as well.


----------

